# Free Sex with Fill Up



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

A gas station owner in Arkansas was trying to increase his sales so he put up a sign that read, "Free Sex with Fill-Up."

A local ******* pulled in, filled his tank and asked for his free sex. The owner told him to pick a number from 1 to 10. If he guessed correctly he would get his free sex. The ******* guessed 8, and the proprietor said, "You were close. The number was 7. Sorry. No sex this time."

A week later, the same *******, along with his buddy, pulled in for another fill-up. Again he asked for his free sex. The proprietor again gave him the same story, and asked him to guess the correct number.

The ******* guessed 2 this time. The proprietor said, "Sorry, it was 3. You were close, but no free sex this time."

As they were driving away, the ******* said to his buddy, "I think that game is rigged and he doesn't really give away free sex."

His buddy replied, "Naw, it can't be rigged. My wife won twice last week."


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

:lol: :lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: the old ones are the best


----------



## falconmick (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

:lol: :lol:


----------

